# Hudson - start all jobs



## bygones (11. Jun 2010)

Hallo,

kann man im Hudson alle konfigurierten Jobs auf einmal starten lassen ? 

Danke


----------



## Wildcard (11. Jun 2010)

Es ist recht einfach ein Hudson Plugin zu schreiben. Ich denke nicht das es derzeit Plugin gibt das das kann.


----------



## kama (11. Jun 2010)

Hallo,




bygones hat gesagt.:


> kann man im Hudson alle konfigurierten Jobs auf einmal starten lassen ?


Hm...wenn z.B. alle eine entsprechende Zeit für den Trigger definiert haben wäre eine Möglichkeit, die vorgeschlagene wäre eine andere...

Aber meine Frage wäre: Wozu ? 

einen Job starten ja ok...aber alle auf einmal ? Was sind das für Jobs ? 

Gruß
Karl Heinz Marbaise


----------



## Wildcard (11. Jun 2010)

Man könnte auch zB einen Parent Job definieren der alle anderen Triggert. Das geht dann ganz ohne Plugin allerdings muss man die Liste der Jobs dann selbst pflegen


----------



## bygones (12. Jun 2010)

kama hat gesagt.:


> einen Job starten ja ok...aber alle auf einmal ? Was sind das für Jobs ?


wir haben im CI diverse jobs laufen. Nun wuerde ich gerne zb nachts alle einmal laufen lassen und metriken mitermitteln.

Ich will aber nicht in jedem job extra konfigurieren, dass einmal nachts der metriklauf stattfindet.

ich such einfach ne bequemen weg das zu machen....


----------



## maki (12. Jun 2010)

Wie Wildcard sagte, du kannst einen parent Job deifnieren


----------



## bygones (14. Jun 2010)

jo haben wir nun auch so gemacht 

danke


----------

